# how much light would i need to grow hairgrass?



## master3z (3 Apr 2012)

distance between gravel and light = 65cm

i cannot afford T5ho.

in terms of normal t5 or t8 lights.  How much wattage do i need to grow carpet plants?


----------



## hinch (3 Apr 2012)

mines growing just fine under an 11watt t8 @ 40cm although very slow.

hoping when I transplant it to the new tank under higher light and injected co2 that it speeds up


----------



## master3z (3 Apr 2012)

I have  2x24W t5 and 2x30W t8 in my tank ,and i cannot grow hairgrass..they just die.

:/


----------



## hinch (3 Apr 2012)

hows the ferts? are you injecting co2? liquid carbon? exact species of hairgrass?


----------



## master3z (3 Apr 2012)

no ferts/no co2..

subtrate gravel+ jbl florapol


----------



## master3z (3 Apr 2012)

its dwarf hairgrass i think


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Apr 2012)

Hi I can grow hairgrass under 1.5 watts per gallon of T8, using a combination of one full spectrum and one grow light type bulb, with the addition of good reflectors, and with a duration of about 12 hours per day. I also use ferts, about 1/10 of full EI, in a low energy soil substrate set up.


----------



## master3z (4 Apr 2012)

is the height of your aquarium 60cm +


----------



## darren636 (4 Apr 2012)

plants will not grow without food. Light makes plants grow but without food they die. More light will not help. Get some plant food in there.


----------



## master3z (4 Apr 2012)

ok darren,,

but does t8 or normal t5 can grow hairgrass in my deep 60cm tank? is my lightning ok?


----------



## ian_m (4 Apr 2012)

I have two 25W T8's in my Juwel Vision 180 and my hair grass is making progress. Need to get up enough courage to mow it one day   

The Vision 180 external depth is quoted 55cm, in practice it is about 45-50cm from bottom to the lights.


----------



## darren636 (4 Apr 2012)

you have light  just add some minerals and nutrients, via an all in one liquid or buy the starter kit from aquarium plant food UK. Or simply use root tablets.


----------



## rolexbene (4 Apr 2012)

I use 38w normall household florescent at a depth of 30cm and hair grass grows very fast, growing in ADA Aquasoil but think you could use alternative fertilisation methods such as Tropica Plant Nutrition+ or EI fertilisation http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fert ... r-kit.html . You should look for a chart that shows the light fall off through water and work out how, say my setup compares to the depth of your setup, or just look at what other people that have similar setups are using successfully.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Apr 2012)

Both pavula and Accicularis will grow in low light conditions, but the better of the 2 in said conditions has to be Accicularis.

With lower light and parvula, greens are not so vivid as they are when subjected to higher light. 

Accicularis on the other hand, maintains a nice green even when starved of light IME.


----------



## cheekycharly (4 Apr 2012)

I have T5HO and my hair grass very slowly grows but does not spread out. Good luck with yours.


----------



## master3z (4 Apr 2012)

cheekycharly said:
			
		

> I have T5HO and my hair grass very slowly grows but does not spread out. Good luck with yours.



Do you have co2 ?


----------



## m_attt (4 Apr 2012)

I have hairgrass under a 11w light in a nano tank, 2weeks old theres lots of runners allready. using ei and easycarbo. get some ferts in there


----------



## cheekycharly (5 Apr 2012)

Yeh I have a 5kg co2 setup also got excel and easycarbo and I'm doing ei dosing at current just never seem to get runners off it.


----------

